# Best Bow Hunting backpack?



## trailhopper (Nov 27, 2008)

last year i bought the cabelas hybrid pack and it seems to be a great pack.


----------



## DRT (Jul 9, 2007)

Just go ahead and bite the bullet and buy a Badlands 2200. They are alittle pricey, but you will have it for the rest of your life. Go to their website and read the warranty, that is the proof in the puddin. Plenty of room and feel great. I have put deboned deer in mine several times along with the rest of my stuff in it and tied to the sides and it blew my mind how comfortable they were even after hikein over a couple of moutains to get to camp. It has enough pockets i actually lose stuff in it.


----------



## aac (May 3, 2004)

Thanks for your response! aac


----------



## kravguy (Oct 12, 2006)

Can't go wrong with anything from Badlands or Eberlestock.


----------



## WyoJim (Apr 15, 2004)

I have bow hunted for over 50 years and still can't figure out why I would need a back pack. Seems every one is at least wearing a book bag. Geeez


----------



## mpk1996 (Sep 17, 2008)

love my badlands ultra day. it does just what you said you wanted. has just enough room to carry what i need for the day, but has straps on the bottom and back to put that heavy jacket or pants on. that way if i have a long walk, i can dress lighter till i get in the stand. i have used it to "assist" in carrying my tree stand and will carry my folding chair/seat.

I am looking to get a 2200 or 2800 for longer hunts though. really need to decide on the size, then look at what might be good


----------



## MOdroptine (Feb 8, 2006)

I bought a Badlands Hypervent pack works great. It has lots of storage pockets.


----------



## TexasRedNeck (Aug 6, 2006)

I have a 2200 and a Monster Fanny pack and to be honest the only benifit with the 2200 is the ability carry a pop up or tree stand. I can get everything I need and then some in the Monster and its more comfortable.


----------



## LocoECJPA (Jan 3, 2009)

*packs*



DRT said:


> Just go ahead and bite the bullet and buy a Badlands 2200. QUOTE]
> 
> +1
> Bought one last year and it's great for 5 minutes from the truck or 5 miles. Very comfy and was bearable with an elk hindquarter. Love the compression straps to hold bow, heavy coat, etc. I imagine my $20 pack from the surplus store would've worked but the 2200 sure was comfortable.


----------



## kravguy (Oct 12, 2006)

TexasRedNeck said:


> I have a 2200 and a Monster Fanny pack and to be honest the only benifit with the 2200 is the ability carry a pop up or tree stand. I can get everything I need and then some in the Monster and its more comfortable.


Yep, I sold my superday and bought a monster fanny. Seems like the bigger the back I carry, the more I stuff it with things I don't even need or use.


----------



## wildernessflyer (Mar 21, 2004)

Another vote for the 2200/2800 series from Badlands. You can carry a boned-out deer in one, for sure. Tougher than a boot.

Also have Eberlestocks J105 for bigger loads. Not quite as tough, but close, and will carry a LOT more. I'd check the Blue Widow in this line for your intended use.


----------



## Campo (Sep 20, 2006)

+ 5 (or is it 6) for the Badlands 2200 or 2800!

Both are excellent packs...I would opt for the 2200 for whitetails and 2800 for elk/bigger game.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Depends on what size you want, but Badlands is the best there is and has a huge variety of packs.


----------



## JG358 (Jul 6, 2007)

Check out Eberlestock, great packs.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

kravguy said:


> Can't go wrong with anything from Badlands or Eberlestock.


YES and to be able to mount your bow while hiking is awesome, i would buy eberlystock first but there both tough and durable packs


----------



## BigAK 907 (Apr 22, 2008)

i wanted to get a badlands, but i picked up a horn hunter on Ebay for $40. Havent used it hunting yet, but i put my bow on it the other day and 4 arrows in the built in quiver and it all felt pretty good.

:darkbeer:


----------



## I SKUNKED YOU (May 20, 2003)

Badlands 2200, Best pack I have ever owned.


----------



## BSeals71 (May 11, 2006)

I've heard a lot of good things about Badlands packs.


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

*Badlands Superday*

I had a gift certificate so I could have bought any of the Badlands packs I wanted. I looked them all over, and for whitetails in the eastern US, the Superday pack was the best fit for me. I've had it for 2 seasons now and love it. I have a small spot that the stitching is coming loose on. Actually happened at the end of the 07 season. It may be my fault(packing on the back of my treestand) or default in the pack, I don't know. But, I'm getting ready to see what Badlands warranty and customer service is like. Overall a great pack, if I could have any backpack on the market, I'd still get a Superday pack.


----------



## Jwillman6 (Jun 4, 2007)

I use the Badlands 2200 for most of my bow hunts. I have an Eberlestock and it is excellent also, but for most hunts the 2200 is a little lighter, but has less room and flexiblitiy that the Eberlestock has.


----------



## Boger (Dec 3, 2008)

*packs*

I just bought a Black Ridge pack on ebay and it is perfect. They are just like the badlands packs, just without the price. I was going to get a badlands, but these are just like them, but i do not know what they're guarantee is like.


----------



## lineape (Mar 21, 2006)

Check out the Blacks Creek packs.


----------



## weston2009 (Feb 13, 2009)

WyoJim said:


> I have bow hunted for over 50 years and still can't figure out why I would need a back pack. Seems every one is at least wearing a book bag. Geeez


ive been hunting over 1000 years and use one every time


----------



## ArcherAdam (Nov 27, 2007)

I started using a 2200 this year. A lot of times it is a little more pack than what I need but knowing I can haul meat with it if I need to makes up for it.


----------



## ID_Cuda (Mar 22, 2009)

lineape said:


> Check out the Blacks Creek packs.


Blacks Creek Jim Horn Series. Great packs, great service, and great features. They're very comfortable and they carry well.


----------



## Muy Grande (Aug 11, 2005)

Early season when it is warm I am VERY partial to the Badlands Monster. I have used it all year at times. Badlands makes great products.

Last couple of years I have used a Badlands Diablo for the colder part of the season when I take more clothes, etc. and sit a lot longer. Awesome pack and very lightweight. Just wished it had more pockets for organization. Looking into the Badlands Whitetail Hybrid or maybe a Horn Hunter Mainbeam for the pockets...

Note: I am only stand hunting for whitetails.


----------



## custompump (Apr 11, 2008)

*I like my*

Blacks Creek bone collector, 2.5.


----------



## HCH (Sep 20, 2006)

I love my 2200 Badlands, my Rocky Mountain Coyote fanny in predator green deception, my Horn Hunter backpack in Predator Brown deception, my Cabelas Outfitter pack and Aluminum frame, and my Rancho Safari CatQuiver VI fanny pack. I wouldn't want to give any of them up. Different packs for different needs.


----------



## sketter (Mar 3, 2009)

Go too BasPro and put in item number-----38-870-131-30 ,I like the way this is made ,pockets that are organized


----------



## outback1 (Aug 12, 2005)

ultra day from badlands , for deer hunting its hard to beat, I always bring one of my kids along with me and if you ever hunted with a youngin you know the stuff they carry with them! Still have plenty of room


----------



## Nuwwave (May 20, 2009)

WyoJim said:


> I have bow hunted for over 50 years and still can't figure out why I would need a back pack. Seems every one is at least wearing a book bag. Geeez


To carry your ego! LOL


----------



## doeeater (Dec 2, 2008)

turkey vest. tons of pockets and i can store my extra clothes in the back pouch.


----------



## Arrowhunter (Jul 26, 2005)

2200 badlands carry about anything


----------



## web_excel_1 (Mar 9, 2005)

Rocky mountain chinook

www.rockymountainpacks.com


----------



## deerhuntinfool (Jun 2, 2009)

Boger said:


> I just bought a Black Ridge pack on ebay and it is perfect. They are just like the badlands packs, just without the price. I was going to get a badlands, but these are just like them, but i do not know what they're guarantee is like.


HNTNMT sells them here in the classifieds... i got a day pack and it's awesome! i paid $50 bucks and Badlands makes them.


----------



## Oregonian (Mar 4, 2009)

BABABABABBA BA BAAAA BBAA BADLANDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Another AWESOME PACK that you can use for a packer board (external frame) is wilderness packs, they are used by the army.


----------



## kaj97 (Nov 14, 2008)

I love my Badlands Superday.


----------



## tango (Jul 1, 2009)

*Yup, Badlands is the bomb*

You will never go wrong with a badlands pack. Warranty, durability, comfort, suspension system oh and did I say they rock!
Use and abuse the badlands pack!!!!!!!!


----------



## tnfatboy (Apr 29, 2008)

kelty elkhorn 675
load bearing fannie pack


----------



## DBL LUNG (Oct 3, 2005)

I really like my Horn Hunter Main Beam.


----------



## 22jdub (Feb 22, 2006)

Just got the badlands whitetail hybrid and its amazing. I'm an organizational freak, everything has to have its own compartment. This pack has so many pockets and compartments i can't count them all plus plenty of room in the main compartment. Haven't used it for anything but scouting yet but so far i highly recommend it.


----------



## imsobroke (Jul 23, 2008)

*www.rockymountainpacks.com*

Yukon Mid-Torso Day pack from Rocky Mountain Pack Systems

http://www.rockymountainpacks.com/huntingbackpacks.php#yukon

Can be connected to our Peak1 Frame if wanted as well


----------



## msall006 (Jan 9, 2009)

The Legendary Badlands Unconditional Warranty

We don't care what happened, or whose fault it was, we will fix it for free forever. We could care less if you bought it at a garage sale or a gear swap, as long as it says Badlands on the pack it's covered. All we ask is that you use and abuse your pack as much as possible so we can learn how to make better products. 


you tell me.....


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

web_excel_1 said:


> Rocky mountain chinook
> 
> www.rockymountainpacks.com


Those are some nice looking packs!:darkbeer:


----------



## reb7242 (Feb 4, 2009)

*llBean Hunters lumbar pack(Made by Final Approach)*

I seem to upgrade or change my pack every couple of years. I wwent from the ultra-day to this pack and it has everything you could want from a day pack. right down to the built in binocular holder
here is the link

http://www.llbean.com/webapp/wcs/st...oreId=1&catalogId=1&langId=-1&from=SR&feat=sr


----------



## reb7242 (Feb 4, 2009)

*pic of llbean*


----------



## Asinglearrow (Dec 20, 2005)

Ive got the coyote with detachable pad and water bottle and couldnt be happier! A quality pack! Awesome person to deal with! Give them a try! :wink:


http://www.rockymountainpacks.com/


----------



## Canuck Archer (Jul 1, 2007)

weston2009 said:


> ive been hunting over 1000 years and use one every time


I think you are exaggerating.You must have missed at least one time.


----------



## nolenuttt (Dec 28, 2010)

not to derail the thread, but I'm a newbie to bowhunting-Looking at the Eberlestock, Tailhook model-Anyone with any experience with that model? Thanks!!


----------



## kravguy (Oct 12, 2006)

I used the tailhook model all this season, and its a great pack. There were maybe a handful of times where I wished the main compartment was a bit bigger, but it was probably more my fault for carrying too much crap to begin with. 

If you use the search function, you should be able to find a good review on it with pictures of gear, bow, and treestand stuff attached to it.


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

kravguy said:


> I used the tailhook model all this season, and its a great pack. There were maybe a handful of times where I wished the main compartment was a bit bigger, but it was probably more my fault for carrying too much crap to begin with.
> 
> If you use the search function, you should be able to find a good review on it with pictures of gear, bow, and treestand stuff attached to it.


Here's the link ... http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1297531&highlight=tailhook


----------



## kravguy (Oct 12, 2006)

Yep, that is the one. Great review by the way, and it sealed the deal for me on buying the pack.


----------



## PopPop Punky (Oct 10, 2012)

I know this is two years late, but I'm 2 days new.... my reason for a backpack is to carry a takedown recurve to the archery range to practice on my motorcycle. Imagine the looks of commuters if I don't use one. I'm looking at the Legend Streamline backpack as an option. But still researching other possibilities... : P

PopPop


----------



## NJPDDET (Sep 14, 2003)

Another vote for the badlands Superday. Great pack!


----------



## BTL (Nov 28, 2010)

kravguy said:


> I used the tailhook model all this season, and its a great pack. There were maybe a handful of times where I wished the main compartment was a bit bigger, but it was probably more my fault for carrying too much crap to begin with.
> 
> If you use the search function, you should be able to find a good review on it with pictures of gear, bow, and treestand stuff attached to it.


Eberlestock makes great packs. Easy to adjust and custom fit to your torso and comfort. I purchased a Slingshot (model now is the Tailhook) and liked it. Great fitting day pack. I needed a larger pack for a 8 day hike in hunt and ended up picking up a Bluewidow. I am very happy with both packs. Both packs will hold your bow so you can use both hands while climbing steep terrain, and if you see something worth shooting while hiking you can quickly remove the bow from the holder with the pack on your back. Putting the bow back in the holder (bucket) requires removal of the pack though, unless you happen to be a circus contortionist.


----------



## MathewsMan13 (Nov 6, 2010)

Check out this bad boy from Badlands:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1849758&highlight=treestand+pack


----------



## War_Material (Jul 17, 2012)

I think by far it is a ALICE rucksack. Simple and holds alot and is very comfy. Little can go wrong


----------



## sako (Jan 8, 2007)

I use either Crooked Horn Master Guide or Traiblazer

http://crookedhorn.com/cms_ver_03/store/crooked-horn-backpacks/trailblazer-ii-detail.html


----------



## archerynut611 (Jan 11, 2009)

scrapejuice said:


> I had a gift certificate so I could have bought any of the Badlands packs I wanted. I looked them all over, and for whitetails in the eastern US, the Superday pack was the best fit for me. I've had it for 2 seasons now and love it. I have a small spot that the stitching is coming loose on. Actually happened at the end of the 07 season. It may be my fault(packing on the back of my treestand) or default in the pack, I don't know. But, I'm getting ready to see what Badlands warranty and customer service is like. Overall a great pack, if I could have any backpack on the market, I'd still get a Superday pack.


I have a badlands super day pack that the zipper messed up on. I contacted the company and told them about it. They had me send the pack to them and they fixed it. They have a great customer service (in my 1 experience with them) They will fix or replace with no questions asked.


----------



## hesseltine32 (Oct 1, 2009)

I got a bad lands diablo and love it.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

hesseltine32 said:


> I got a bad lands diablo and love it.



X2 for the Diablo, Just got mine a few weeks ago and love it,..incredibly comfortable,.it has the Hypervent system so you dont sweat on your back, it has the bedroll straps you can use for your clothes,..it doesnt have alot of pockets, but it has plenty of room for most every thing you could want to carry,..except,..it does not have the gun/bow carrier,...
If you are planning an elkhunt ,..big muley hunt,..etc,..i would get a 2800,..but for 1 day hunts,..a morning or evening,..a smaller pack should be fine.

Watch some youtubes on Badlands packs,..warranty is 100%, you can buy a Badlands at a garage sale,..if it breaks, they will fix it


----------



## Tony Trietch (Jun 18, 2006)

Love my Badlands UltraDay!


----------



## Uncle Jeff (Oct 2, 2012)

My Bad lands Superday pac is great for everything from Archery to muzzel loading and rifle. Plenty of room for more than you need to carry. PLUS you CANNOT beat the warrenty on any Badlands Product.


----------



## Goatboy (Jan 15, 2004)

Master Guide Backpack II By Crooked Horn Outfitters for me! Carries my bow really nice as well!

http://crookedhorn.com/cms_ver_03/store/crooked-horn-backpacks/master-guide-backpack-ii-detail.html


----------

